# Irish: plámásing (loan-word in English)



## L'irlandais

Hello again,
Still on the subjet of loan-words from Irish in everyday English usage in Munster.


> This one *plámás* has popped up in a discussion over on the French-English Vocabulary.
> Appearantly it comes originally from a Norman word *blancmanger* (Blancmange in English, yet became *plámásaí* = flatterer in Irish)
> 
> Example _"Would you ever stop *plámásing* me."  Meaning :  Would you stop sweet-talking me. (Complimenting me without really meaning it.) __  Perhaps like your average AngloNorman lord might have done, inviting you 'round his castle for some lovely French puddings ;  while his soldiers slip off out to confiscate your lands in your absence.  (Okay, I did make that last bit up.)_


Two questions, firstly is this only used in Munster, or have others heard it used elsewhere.
Secondly am I right in keeping the *sínte fada *for this loan-word?

Thanks,


----------



## elirlandes

I come across "Plamás" as a loan word into english both up North where I am originally from (as you can imagine, not everyone in Northern Ireland would know what you mean ) and around Dublin.

It works as both a noun (as in "ah sure that is just plamás"... "he has a bit of the ould plamás about him") and as a verb ("he plamásed his way into her good books").

For me, the fada is absolutely required. "Plamas" would confuse me if I saw it written.
By the way, there is only a fada on the second syllable - the first syllable has a short "a" sound.

As for pronounciation, "Plah-maws" in Dublin, "Plah-maahs" up North as the fadas have little or no effect on pronounciation up there...

Great word by the way - love it...


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello,
Well here's a reference to another loan word that I found in relation to _Blancmange_.
Source :  European Cuisines  : _Carrageen Moss _ from  *carraigín* or _little rock_.  Funnily enough _as gaeilge _it has several names _*clúimhín cait*_, _mathair an duilisg_, etc...





> This red algae has been used since the Middle ages as a type of gelatine.


Perhaps used first by our Norman friends to make their Blancmange.


----------



## Saoirse_lee

This is a frequently used word here in Kildare, "Ah sure, that fella's a fierce plámáser".


----------



## franc 91

I have it on record (an vinyl one - Féidlim Tonn Ri's Castle) where Séamas Ennis (the man himself) pronounces it as - plumhorsing. (and yes, each a has a fada, if you see what I mean).


----------

